# Need Subs Tonawanda, NY



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I am in talks with property owners in tonawanda, NY. I need a sub to at least start these accounts for me in the AM. Accounts are less than 10 minutes apart.

PM Me for info.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

pm me i'm in depew


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

PM sent to you.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Bump. After these storms, I need a sub. PM Me


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

My truck and i are available for hire F 550 9 1/2 ft Vplow i have a place close by where i can stay and be oncall 24/7 1 603 296 7250 Tom or [email protected]


----------

